# Charlie Chat Summary - June 12, 2006



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*Charlie Chat Summary - June 12, 2006*​Charlie Chat Hosted by
DISH Network Founder, Chairman and CEO, Charlie Ergen and
Co-founder Jim DeFranco, Senior Executive Vice President.

Welcomed by Eric Sahl at Team Summit

Tonight:
∙ Giveaway: 2 Tickets Grand Slam Tennis Trip from the Tennis Channel
∙ Guest: Murphy Jenson, 1993 Doubles Champion
∙ Guest: Dog the Bounty Hunter from A&E
∙ Channel Launches
∙ Retailers

*GIVEAWAY*
Tennis Weekend for Two in New York (to be given away after 9:30pm ET)

Celebrity Tennis with E* Employees (Corny Video)
Murphy Jenson plugs his show and The Tennis Channel (CH 400 in AT180 or a la carte)

*Team Summit*
"George Bush" for Dish Network (Charlie installed his dish at the White House)
"We are rooting out evil all around the world even in the White House and we got rid of cable."
(Actually Steve Bridges, Impersonator)

*NEW LOCAL MARKETS* - June 14th
New Local SD Markets
Corpus Christi, TX
Lafayette & Baton Rouge, LA
_167 Local SD Markets_
Puerto Rico ... WVXF CBS and WVGN NBC added June 6th

New Local HD Markets (later this summer)
St Louis, MO
Detroit, MI
Indianapolis, IN
Raleigh, NC
_28 Local HD Markets_

*New Channels* (with Eric Sahl)
Starz Comedy - Channel 354
in America's "Everything", DishLATINO "Everything", DishHD Platinum or Starz Movie Pack

Sleuth - Channel 198
in AT180 and higher, DishHD Gold and higher

Telemundo Puerto Rico - Channel 837 (June 15th)
in DishLATINO and higher

Baby First TV - Channel 126 - a la carte for $9.99 per month
FREE PREVIEW June 16th - July 15th, 2006

OLN is Back! - Channel 151 (AT180 and higher)

PPV ... 10-12 Movie Titles per month ...
in June 80 of the latest hit films including 22 new Hollywood films ...
(Short video)

"Kiss Kiss Bang Bang" PPV release on the same day as the DVD.

*HD*
StarzHD - Channel 9435
in DishHD Platinum or with Starz Movie Pack
MUST HAVE AN MPEG4/ViP Receiver

NFLHD - Channel 9426
in DishHD Bronze and higher

HGTV-HD - Channel 9461
in DishHD Bronze and higher

National Geographic HD - Channel 9429
in DishHD Gold and higher
FREE PREVIEW now through July 7th, 2006 for DishHD Bronze and higher

Now 26 National HD Channels plus three movie channels (included in their packages).
No additional charge for HD locals.

*Upgrades Required*
If you want the new channels you need one of the new receivers ...

NEW SUBSCRIBER TO DishHD OFFERS
-- $10 off for 10 months --
Non-HD customers: Upgrade to the ViP-622 MPEG4 DVR
Pay $199.99 and get a $100 HD Bonus Credit: $99.99 Upgrade
Includes dish and all hardware and installation

HD 811 customers: Same as above ($99.99) for a ViP-622 DVR

HD 942/921 customers: Upgrade to the ViP-622 MPEG4 DVR
Pay $199.99, get a $100 HD Bonus Credit and $100 Equipment Return Credit: FREE Upgrade
Includes dish and all hardware and installation

(JL Note: Keep your old HD Receiver and get a ViP-622 DVR for $99.99.)

Offers ends --- ???? at least September 11th (Take all summer to decide!)

Upgrade to the ViP-211
No HD Today: Pay $98 and get a $100 Bonus Credit: FREE Upgrade
HD 811 Customers: Pay $49 and get a $100 Bonus Credit: $51 credit on your bill!

NOTE: The $100 HD Bonus Credit *IS* the the 10 per month credit noted above

*Questions*
Q: (Mike) Will the USB Port on my 522 be usable with PocketDish?
A: 1.1 USB is slow ... Upgrade to a 622 if this is important to you.

Q: (John) Faster internet - tired of dialup?
A: Wildblue satellite deal signed this week. Not as fast as cable/phone DSL but coming in a couple of months. Check back in August.

Q: (Charles on phone) Abilene TX locals moving from 148° to main satellite?
A: If it is moving it has been moved ... Put your hand in front of the LNB to find out if it is on that dish.
(JL Note: Abilene is only on 148°.)

Q: (David) Please add CW Network in HD.
A: WB + UPN = CW ... SD changes will happen automatically. Looking at the national feed, perhaps good news in the fall.

Q: (Lance) Regional Sports in HD.
A: Not 24hr networks ... As they grow they are looking at part time or full time networks. If they go to 24hr channels it will be easier.

Q: (Valerie on phone) DirecTV has TVOne ... will Dish Network be adding this?
A: Comcast and DirecTV owned channel - E* couldn't get the deal that D* go so it's not being added.

Q: (Kevin) Will my six year old receiver work when all broadcasters are in HD?
A: We believe E* will have downconversion rights to be able to downconvert stations to SD. A downconverter box (mandated by law) will also be available.

Q: (Charles on phone) Japanese programming?
A: International programming ... (Eric) Always talking about new content but nothing specific planned.

Q: (Rob) 625 has a USB jack - can I connect this to my computer and transfer programs?
A: No. - USB port CANNOT be connected to a PC to transfer content. ("Copyright problems").

Q: (Arlene on phone) Caribbean programming?
A: We have some in Dish Latino ... no current plans.

*Guest - Dog the Bounty Hunter*
A little history - not so much about satellite.
Watch his show Tuesday at 9pm on 118 A&E

*Preview Showroom*
Different channels each month -- 281 to 288(ish).
http://www.dishnetwork.com/preview

Dish Entertainment Magazine - $4.25/mo or $44.99/yr
Tonight only: free July issue

*WINNER!*
Ida Estrada from Tornillo Texas
Trip for two and the tennis rackets

Next Tech Forum - August 14th
Next Charlie Chat - September 11th

THANKS FOR BEING A PAYING DISH NETWORK CUSTOMER

More information on Charlie Chats and Tech Forums available here on the DishNetwork Website.
Rebroadcast Times (on Channels 101 and 580):
Thursday, June 15th, 9pm ET
Saturday, June 17th, 5am
Sunday, June 18th, 5am & 7pm
Monday, June 19th, 9pm
Thursday, June 22th, 9pm ET
Saturday, June 24th, 5am
Sunday, June 25th, 5am & 7pm
Monday, June 26th, 9pm
Thursday, June 29th, 9pm ET


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Good recap James.

That had to be one of the worst Charlie Chats in DISH's history. 

I wish that they would stop having jocks (or, in this case, an ex-tennis jock) and "guests" from low rated "cable" shows. The time could be better spent answering subscribers questions.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If it helps any, this was a 70 minute show. A lot of it was interview, but there was some content there.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

No mention of the distant networks ruling?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No mention of VOD or NBR on the 501/508/510 either. 
There were several unmentioned topics.


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

For those of us that review the online forums, we have all the new information already. Watching the Charlie Chat is a waste of time. Besides, if Charlie eliminated the filler, like Murphy Jensen and Dog, there would be way too much time available to answer real questions like...what's the future of the weak signal from the 129 satellite; when will HD resolution increase; when will the issues involving the 622 and 211 receiver be resolved....you know, more important information. I'm sure that these-type questions are screened to avoid discussing them on air. I guess we don't deserve answers since we're only paying $100+ each month for DN's service.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

James Long said:


> No mention of VOD or NBR on the 501/508/510 either.
> There were several unmentioned topics.


These always seem like a waste of time. I've only seen a couple since I'm never home on Monday evenings when they come on but it doesn't sound like I'm missing much.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Bill R said:


> That had to be one of the worst Charlie Chats in DISH's history.


IIRC, the same thing gets said by a poster on DBS-Talk after each and every episode of Charlie Chat.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Since I didn't see it explicitly mentioned... and I missed the Chat tonight... Was there any mention of the 6000 folks in the same category as the 811 folks?

Last time around they forgot to mention the 6000 but then realized it and updated their offers to mention it alongside the 811.

As I understand the recap... it sounds like there are two rebates. One is a $10 per month for 10 months ($100) credit for subscribing to the DishHD Metal packages for the first time (would apply to new or existing customers who are on the old packages). The other is a $100 equipment return credit for sending back a 921/942 receiver.

If I read that correctly... it sounds like for someone like me it would cost the $199 up front to get a ViP622, but I would also be getting $100 eventually in credits over the next 10 months so the net upgrade cost would be $99 and the key thing to me is it would include upgrading the Dish as necessary to accomodate the ViP622.

Am I missing anything or does that sound about right?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks James, nice job as always, however I have one question.



> (JL Note: Keep your old HD Receiver and get a ViP-622 DVR for $99.99.)


Will Dish let you even do this if you already have a 942 or 921? Or will they make you pay full price without a rebate if you choose not to do the upgrade plan that is matched to your receiver?

I missed this part of the chat so I didn't get to hear what they said exactly.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HDMe said:


> Since I didn't see it explicitly mentioned... and I missed the Chat tonight... Was there any mention of the 6000 folks in the same category as the 811 folks?


It wasn't explicitly on the charts - but it wasn't on the charts last time and was verbally included later in the chat. I'd say it would be safe to assume that a 6000 = an 811 for the purpose of these deals.


HDMe said:


> As I understand the recap... it sounds like there are two rebates. One is a $10 per month for 10 months ($100) credit for subscribing to the DishHD Metal packages for the first time (would apply to new or existing customers who are on the old packages). The other is a $100 equipment return credit for sending back a 921/942 receiver.


Correct ... and that's where I read in the not getting the 2nd $100 if one doesn't return their 942/921. Since the "Equipment Return Credit" is triggered by E*'s receipt of the receiver it seems that those that don't get the receiver back to E* simply don't get the second $100.

The $10 per month for 10 months "HD Bonus Credit" seems to be tied to upgrading to DishHD, not to E*'s receipt of an old receiver.


HDMe said:


> If I read that correctly... it sounds like for someone like me it would cost the $199 up front to get a ViP622, but I would also be getting $100 eventually in credits over the next 10 months so the net upgrade cost would be $99 and the key thing to me is it would include upgrading the Dish as necessary to accomodate the ViP622.
> 
> Am I missing anything or does that sound about right?


Sounds right to me. Note that in the offers even a non-HD customer can pay $199 to lease a ViP-622 DVR and get the $100 "HD Bonus Credit" spread over 10 months. Another reason to say that the 6000 counts as a 811 (for getting a ViP-622). You can get the $199 now $100 credit over 10 months offer regardless of receiver.

The free ViP-211 upgrade is better if you have an 811 (turns into a net $51 credit) than if you have an SD receiver.

BTW: I'll have to go back for the fine print, but I didn't see where the receiver had to be returned EXCEPT for the 942/921 $100 Equipment Return Credit.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Kudos James for taking the time to jot things done. Since I changed jobs, I can no longer catch the chats and I am blocked from the room. It is great to get a condensed version to look over.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I forgot to thank James as well... so thanks James for the recap!

Now the only thing really holding me back from an upgrade is waiting to hear what will happen with the 118.7 satellite. If I could feel secure that they would come out with a free upgrade program then I would feel ok jumping now.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Aside from wasting 15 minutes on the opening interview I thought it was pretty good this time. And they did extend the show 10 minutes so that offset most of the wasted time.

Noticed nothing has been mentioned about Food Network in HD, which was promised this quarter several months ago. I'm guessing Food Network might have delayed their HD service.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I'd like to thank James and the rest of the moderator staff who keep up with the chats and do the quick summations.


----------



## patnalli (Jan 20, 2003)

Maybe I should read the forum more. This is the 1st I heard of the new HD PVR deal. Is the "HD 811 customers: $99.99 for a ViP-622 DVR" deal the same deal that I paid $299 for just a few months ago?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> It wasn't explicitly on the charts - but it wasn't on the charts last time and was verbally included later in the chat. I'd say it would be safe to assume that a 6000 = an 811 for the purpose of these deals.Correct ... and that's where I read in the not getting the 2nd $100 if one doesn't return their 942/921. Since the "Equipment Return Credit" is triggered by E*'s receipt of the receiver it seems that those that don't get the receiver back to E* simply don't get the second $100.
> 
> The $10 per month for 10 months "HD Bonus Credit" seems to be tied to upgrading to DishHD, not to E*'s receipt of an old receiver.Sounds right to me. Note that in the offers even a non-HD customer can pay $199 to lease a ViP-622 DVR and get the $100 "HD Bonus Credit" spread over 10 months. Another reason to say that the 6000 counts as a 811 (for getting a ViP-622). You can get the $199 now $100 credit over 10 months offer regardless of receiver.
> 
> ...


\
Also as I noted in another thread, the HD bonus credit is retro active for new customers to April 10.
"A first-time, new DISH Network customer who activated after 4/10/06 
A current DISH Network customer who recently added DishHD programming on or after 6/9/06" 
See http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/promotion/100back/index.asp


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Did Charlie mention anything about the recent lawsuit that TIVO had aganist Dish??


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Did anyone else hear Charlie say that the Tennis Channel was available ala carte? Anyone know if this actually true? I'd never heard that before.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

tomcrown1 said:


> Did Charlie mention anything about the recent lawsuit that TIVO had aganist Dish??


uhhhh, no.


----------



## nazz (May 4, 2006)

Thanks for the recap, James. My main question was when and how will we get the new dishes and HD locals. 'Later this summer' is a little vague but at least it got a mention.


----------



## ZigSteenine (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks for the recap. I had to turn it off. It is brutal to sit there and hear these two guys talk. Worse than listening to Al Franken's radio show.

They are totally clueless and everytime they tried to answer a question I could feel their 'people' off camera cringing and saying to themselves "Oh God, don't say that!!"

Then the incessant looking off camera for an answer. Good God, put somebody up there that knows the answers. Nobody tunes in to see you Charlie. They tune in to find out new info. 

I vote you hire Tanya Meme for Charlie Chat.  I miss her.


----------



## nazz (May 4, 2006)

ZigSteenine said:


> I vote you hire Tanya Meme for Charlie Chat.  I miss her.


But Tanya Chat just doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

Bill R said:


> Good recap James.
> 
> That had to be one of the worst Charlie Chats in DISH's history.
> 
> I wish that they would stop having jocks (or, in this case, an ex-tennis jock) and "guests" from low rated "cable" shows. The time could be better spent answering subscribers questions.


So many here complain about the Charlie Chats. What time is the next Rupert Chat?

Thanks ya'll!:lol:


----------



## dude2 (May 28, 2006)

All of the things that we discuss here were NOT discussed on charlie chat. 118, new birds, 622 problems, hd lite. I got the impression they intenionaly left this stuff out on purpose so they can have more time to fix it.
I just got an email back from dish tech dept that they did not know what I was talking about with hd lite so I emailed them back and said anything less than 1920x1080i. Will see what comes back.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

dude2 said:


> All of the things that we discuss here were NOT discussed on charlie chat. 118, new birds, 622 problems, hd lite. I got the impression they intenionaly left this stuff out on purpose so they can have more time to fix it.
> I just got an email back from dish tech dept that they did not know what I was talking about with hd lite so I emailed them back and said anything less than 1920x1080i. Will see what comes back.


Welcome to our world! 

Of course, Charlie doesn't HAVE to do it, but sometimes the Chats can be a little frustrating to watch, sometimes amusing. 

As for me personally, I think the news that he had last night regarding the price drop in MPEG4 HD receiver upgrades is great! It would've been more effective as far as the Chat is concerned if Charlie had delivered the news first personally, but things rarely happen like that. Still good news for those of us who have been holding out!


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

ZigSteenine said:


> I vote you hire Tanya Meme for Charlie Chat.  I miss her.


She does a show called "Sell this House" on A&E now. You get to see much more of her


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

Good news on the upgrade offer as I would like to get a 622 and keep my 942.

Fortunately of unfortunately, depending on how you look at it, my bigger issue is deciding if I want to switch to DirectTV. I live in Grand Rapids, MI and DirectTV has announced HD locals this fall and it looks like Dish has no plans at this time.

I have enjoyed Dish, but it would be nice to get the 10' antenna off my roof!


----------



## bulldog200024 (Jan 27, 2006)

I thought they gave a date on the New HD local markets. I am in St. Louis, so you think I would remember the date. I think it was only a few weeks away.

Can anyone confirm that they did give a date?


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

The Wild Blue info was interesting, if Echostar starts providing satellite bandwidth for Wild Blue. I switched to Wild Blue in April, and except for rain fade, the system has been working pretty good. I plug the satellite modem into a wireless router, and have reasonably swift satellite internet, except for the latency problem caused by the speed of light being so slow. 

If Dish starts signing up customers without expanding the bandwidth, Wild Blue will end up with the same oversubscription problems that plagued Starband and DirecPC.


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

patnalli said:


> Maybe I should read the forum more. This is the 1st I heard of the new HD PVR deal. Is the "HD 811 customers: $99.99 for a ViP-622 DVR" deal the same deal that I paid $299 for just a few months ago?


Gives you an idea of how slowly the customer base is accepting HDTV, doesn't it? Obviously, they weren't selling very many 622s.


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

bulldog200024 said:


> I thought they gave a date on the New HD local markets. I am in St. Louis, so you think I would remember the date. I think it was only a few weeks away.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that they did give a date?


They have annouced HD locals for this year and some for next, but no mention of Grand Rapids yet. Given that, I'm not holding my breath...


----------



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

It's a SHAME that Dish cannot or will not keep their WEB Page up to date with ALL of the latest news.

I refer to the NEW Deals that they are offering us that were announced on Monday's Charlie Chat (among other things).

I am wondering a couple of things that i can't seem to find answers to w/o calling DISH...........then I might not get them answered either.
I presently am on their LEASE program for my 811 (so I believe this adds like $5 each month to my bill) - - - - IF I trade in my 811 for the 211 and sign up for the HD Silver, which is listed at $59.99/mo, will it cost me like $64.99/mo??

IF I give them my 811, pay $99 for a 622, would I have to add $5 lease plus another $5 for DVR "privelege" - total of $59.99 + $10 = $69.99 for 622 and HD Silver???

Also - - - IF what you upgrade to will cost more than what you presently pay - you don't have to pay like a downgrade fee do you??? I would have to drop Showtime to go to new receiver and HD Silver???

TKS Michael


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

ZigSteenine said:


> ...everytime they tried to answer a question I could
> feel their 'people' off camera cringing and saying to themselves
> "Oh God, don't say that!!"


 ...... :thats: I had the exact same feeling on every CC I ever watched! :lol:


> _Then the incessant looking off camera for an answer_...


Which is only better than Charlie staring at the camera like a deer caught in the headlights.


> _Good God, put somebody up there that knows the answers...I vote you hire Tanya Meme for Charlie Chat._  I miss her.


Me too! :grin: 
:gott:







:icon_dumm 
* :heart: Tanya Yumeee, er, Memme :heart:*

:joy: :new_Eyecr :kisscheek :icon_kiff :icon_hroc :love1: :heybaby: :dance: :cuttle:​:bang

:backtotop


----------



## Patriot12 (Feb 2, 2006)

tnsprin said:


> \
> Also as I noted in another thread, the HD bonus credit is retro active for new customers to April 10.
> "A first-time, new DISH Network customer who activated after 4/10/06
> A current DISH Network customer who recently added DishHD programming on or after 6/9/06"
> ...


----------



## ZigSteenine (Apr 18, 2006)

cyberized said:


> It's a SHAME that Dish cannot or will not keep their WEB Page up to date with ALL of the latest news.
> 
> I refer to the NEW Deals that they are offering us that were announced on Monday's Charlie Chat (among other things).
> 
> I am wondering a couple of things that i can't seem to find answers to w/o calling DISH...........then I might not get them answered either.


He actually said on Charlie Chat (paraphrased) 'Don't call today for the new promos. Wait. The customer service people don't know about them yet.' :lol:


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Bill R said:


> Good recap James.
> 
> That had to be one of the worst Charlie Chats in DISH's history.
> 
> I wish that they would stop having jocks (or, in this case, an ex-tennis jock) and "guests" from low rated "cable" shows. The time could be better spent answering subscribers questions.


I agree but the worse Charlie Chat was the lady from DIY explaining how to build something.


----------



## Rotryrkt (Dec 11, 2004)

That looked to be a new type of dish on the set of CC behind the guest position. Is that the new 1000+? If so, what is the LNB configuration? Since I am in the Indianapolis DMA and the HD locals are on the 118 satellite, I assume that's what I'll need. Correct?


----------



## chelsea (May 1, 2003)

Must have guests is correct, kills the call time.

After they read this, a new screener will start next month.
We learned way too much. 
1) Dish is putting all its marbles on Wild Blue to solve their cable competition,
something better?, coming later.
2) No more locals moving to E10.
3) USB 1.1 too slow
4) USB transfer against copyright rules
5) Down conversion mandated after all Digital 2009.
6 Until MLB, NBA, or NHL schedule games for pm, evening, graveyard, early morning, midday - no regional sports HD.
7) Possible + Plus dish in the background.

Perhaps somebody can schedule their DVR for the next showing,
or someone has the chat still saved,

to capture some + Plus dish pictures.

Schedule in post 1. 6/15 Thursday evening 9pm eastern, due next.

They hinted about Wild Blue, for later. How it gets faster?
Wild Blue is already on an Anik satellite, F2 111.10, using KA, with a 24x29 dish.
Anik F3, could be the extra bandwidth, or use the current KA on AMC 16.
Then we could see a new Dish++ version.
Directv has the convience using the 111.1 position.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Rotryrkt said:


> That looked to be a new type of dish on the set of CC behind the guest position. Is that the new 1000+? If so, what is the LNB configuration? Since I am in the Indianapolis DMA and the HD locals are on the 118 satellite, I assume that's what I'll need. Correct?


It looks like three DBS LNBs in one head like a D* Phase III dish (but with more transponders received). Doesn't look big enough for a FSS LNB in the center.


----------



## bulldog200024 (Jan 27, 2006)

tegage said:


> They have annouced HD locals for this year and some for next, but no mention of Grand Rapids yet. Given that, I'm not holding my breath...


I know that they are not giving dates for future HD markets, but I thought in the Charlie Chat, they showed a date for the 4 new local HD markets.


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

chelsea said:


> 1) Dish is putting all its marbles on Wild Blue to solve their cable competition,
> something better?, coming later.
> 
> [...]
> ...


Wild Blue is, so far, a pretty decent ISP. They offer 0.5, 1.0 and 1.5 mbps service. Their cheapest tier, which is the one I subscribe to, is $50 a month. That includes 5 email addresses with 10 meg inboxes, personal web space, and access to one of the big news servers. They also have a web mail interface, spam filters, etc.

Charlie mentioned that a disproportionate number of Dish subscribers are rural. The real hard core of Dish subscribers are rural people, who have no other options. DSL does not reach rural areas. Some rural areas have cable service, but it tends to be very primitive, running on antique technology. The big push for rural cable ended a decade ago, when the digital satellite providers took over that market.

Dish will probably try to maintain its DSL partnerships while adding some sort of relationship with Wild Blue. Wild Blue's real problem has been lack of startup capital and lack of backup satellites. E* is in the satellite business, and could really help. And few people in the world are as adept as Charlie at collecting other people's money for business expansion.


----------



## bheil (Feb 24, 2006)

Patriot12 said:


> tnsprin said:
> 
> 
> > \
> ...


----------



## dublus (Sep 15, 2005)

James Long said:


> HD 942/921 customers: Upgrade to the ViP-622 MPEG4 DVR
> Pay $199.99, get a $100 HD Bonus Credit and $100 Equipment Return Credit: FREE Upgrade
> Includes dish and all hardware and installation
> 
> (JL Note: Keep your old HD Receiver and get a ViP-622 DVR for $99.99.)


Has anyone tried this yet?

I would give this a go except:

1) We have a 322 and a 942. Would we send back the 322 instead? How would they react to receiving a 322 instead of the 942?

2) A few have mentioned "problems" with the 622. I haven't been keeping score very well. In two or three sentences, could someone please list the most serious problems?

Thanks!


----------



## torque91 (Sep 16, 2003)

HDMe said:



> Since I didn't see it explicitly mentioned... and I missed the Chat tonight... Was there any mention of the 6000 folks in the same category as the 811 folks?


I just tried to get more information on ordering the 622 and my "international" CSR kept telling me there was no such deal to get a 622 or $99. I mentioned the Charlie Chat and he stuck to his story. I told him I would call back later and hung up.


----------



## ZigSteenine (Apr 18, 2006)

torque91 said:


> I just tried to get more information on ordering the 622 and my "international" CSR kept telling me there was no such deal to get a 622 or $99. I mentioned the Charlie Chat and he stuck to his story. I told him I would call back later and hung up.


If anybody has video or screen caps of CC, they had graphics of the deals broken down with the heading of 2 categories. "If you have HD now" and "If you don't have HD now" . In those 2 graphics, there was NO mention of specific models currently owned. I have deleted it already so I can't capture it.

Maybe someone else can step up if they have it saved and post the pics/vids. Using their (Dishnetwork) own graphic you can negate this "I currently have a blah blah receiver...." problem. Hell, Charlie or the other dude read it while it was on the screen!!! :lol:


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

bheil said:


> Patriot12 said:
> 
> 
> > Not according to the CSR I talked to last Friday. I haven't had the time to play CSR roulette yet. I ordered my 622 on Monday the 5th (scheduled install July 5th  ) but they wouldn't credit me the extra $100.
> ...


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

ZigSteenine said:


> If anybody has video or screen caps of CC, they had graphics of the deals broken down with the heading of 2 categories. "If you have HD now" and "If you don't have HD now" . In those 2 graphics, there was NO mention of specific models currently owned. I have deleted it already so I can't capture it.
> 
> Maybe someone else can step up if they have it saved and post the pics/vids. Using their (Dishnetwork) own graphic you can negate this "I currently have a blah blah receiver...." problem. Hell, Charlie or the other dude read it while it was on the screen!!! :lol:


Go to my recap at the other site for screen caps of what you want... or check and see if EKB has both James Long's(this recap) and my recap up yet...Or it replays tonight at 9pm Edt...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Here are some captures ...

It is important to note that the HD Bonus Credit of $100 is $10 per month for 10 months and ONLY for customers who do not have a current DishHD package!


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Details on the new offer have been put in their own thread here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=59333 It also includes some clarification I got from DISH on keeping your 921/942 and still getting the HD Bonus credit.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Might be cool to add those screen captures to the new thread just created so we have the info from Dish and those screens all together.

I know I personally appreciate seeing those screens since I missed the Chat.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

HDMe said:


> Might be cool to add those screen captures to the new thread just created so we have the info from Dish and those screens all together.
> 
> I know I personally appreciate seeing those screens since I missed the Chat.


Good Idea, thanks. Done.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The copyright discussion grew large enough to earn it's own thread ...
Please see here


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Rotryrkt said:


> That looked to be a new type of dish on the set of CC behind the guest position. Is that the new 1000+? If so, what is the LNB configuration? Since I am in the Indianapolis DMA and the HD locals are on the 118 satellite, I assume that's what I'll need. Correct?


As noted above (but now I have pictures) it looks like a D* Phase III dish arrangement - for E* that would be 110°-119°-129° but not 118°. The center LNB should be bigger on the D1000+ that you will need for Indy's HD locals.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Must be the 1000.2 with a single assembly for the 3 LNBs (110°-119°-129°) and switch.


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

hy im a newbie in this forum as psoter, longtiem reader

Is it true that in charlei chat they mention that dish is comming to mexioco in december 

Ist a long time rumo in mexico, it should eb gald to confirm it 

thx


----------



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

It MIGHT be NICE if the "left hand KNEW what the Right was doing"! During this past Charlie Chat - Jim announces to us that you can get a FREE one month Trial of their DISH Magazine - all you have to do is go to their Website and request it (fill out a form).
I wish Jim would attempt to do this - YOU CANNOT - it does NOT exist and when I wrote Dish about it - they said the same basically. 
Also - the last Chat was mainly to PUSH and/or entice people with the older HD Receivers to "trade up" or something - but to get on board with one of their new VIP MPEG 4 rigs and as you know they graphically told us of the various Offers.
TRY finding ANYTHING about these offers on their Website - - - - GOOD luck!

CRAPPY Business and Customer Care - Chuck and Jimmy!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

James Long said:


> Dish Entertainment Magazine - $4.25/mo or $44.99/yr
> Tonight only: free July issue


It was a "tonight only" deal.


----------



## restart88 (Jun 18, 2006)

James Long said:


> No mention of VOD or NBR on the 501/508/510 either.
> There were several unmentioned topics.


What is this NBR? I just added a 508 last week. I haven't been so up to date on tech news.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

NBR is Named Based Recording. It is the ability to create Timers that are based on text matching rather than a specific timeslot. 

Example: Record All episodes of Lost.


----------



## restart88 (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks. I was worried they wanted to force me up to a fee based DVR receiver.


----------

